# Ozark Mountain Longshot



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I got an Ozark Mountain Longshot a few weeks ago in black and green. Stewart (cannonball55) set it up for me to also be able to use flatbands. It is constructed very well and the paint job looks great. My first 50 shots were with 1/2 marbles and they worked fairly well with the tubes on the slingshot. 1/2 inch rocks work pretty well also. Both of those seem light for the tubes. Since then I got some 3/4 to 1 inch river stones and they worked very well. .50 lead, .62 lead and some of my collection of old computer mouse balls flew really nice. I placed an adjustaband from Perry at A+ on the slingshot and that worked well with the more uniform ammo I tried. This slingshot has power and with the wide forks it will shoot a wide range of ammo. My only problem is a very worn out forearm. You won't run out of ammo out and about with this slingshoot. It can't be pocketed, but maybe in a backpack to take on a hike in the sticks.
Wayne


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Does he have a web site?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

No he is here and on E Bay.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

OK, just making sure I'm not buying a knock off.


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Ozark Mountain Longshot sounds interesting BUT couldn't find anything on Ebay and you didn't put up a picture.
This is frustrating!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

maljo said:


> Ozark Mountain Longshot sounds interesting BUT couldn't find anything on Ebay and you didn't put up a picture.
> This is frustrating!!!


You could always try using the search function on the forum.

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12581-hello-from-stewart-in-ozark-mts/page__hl__ozark__fromsearch__1


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Howdy guys sorry for not getting back on sooner. Thanks for the review Orcrender. I had a heck of a Christmas. We drove down to Texas to visit relatives in the wifes minivan. Got 100 miles from home and blew a head gasket. I limped it along for a few hundred more miles, stopping every 15 miles to let it cool and replace the water. Made for an interesting trip with 3 kids aboard. We ended up getting trailered from Muskogee Ok to Dallas where I purchased a used engine. I spend 4 days with the van parked atop 44" oak tree sections that I had to cut to use as jack stands as the engine has to come out the bottom. Used a tractor and a skid steer with forks to lift the van up on these "stands" (I'll post some pics as soon as I get them off my phone). There was a slow drizzle of cold rain for 3 of the 4 days I worked on it making for a very fun experience.







Turned a 3 day trip into a 8 day trip. Always fun when you leave home with a bit of cash put back and saved and come home broke lol.

I placed a few listing for the longshots on ebay this morning and will try to keep them listed on there steady. I need to redo my pictures on there and get some safety glasses on the kids. I always have them wear them while shooting but just plain forgot to have them put them on while "posing" for the pictures. I tried out some new colors that look pretty cool. Copper and a chrome gold for those who liken some "Bling" on their slingshots lol. I'll get some pictures of the new colors up soon.

I'll also be listing as a vendor here soon as soon as I figure out how its done.

Well I better run, got a batch of slingshots I need to paint today.

Thanks, Stewart


----------



## cannonball55 (Nov 21, 2011)

Everyone shield your eyes from the Bling! Will go great with an arabic shiek costume at the next slingshot competition.


----------

